# Thanks Popp!!!



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks popp so much for donating the baby bluetongue to my schools herpetology club  . It is so cute :!: . Today it ate some pellets. Thankyou so much :!: 

Alexahnder


----------



## almaron (Jan 27, 2003)

I've said before, and I'll say again. You the man popp!


----------



## grahamh (Jan 27, 2003)

Good news. What kind of pellets do you feed a bluetongue :shock:


----------



## saikrett (Jan 27, 2003)

yeah, what type of pelets, My 2 absolutly love catfood and banana!!


----------



## roadkill5000 (Jan 27, 2003)

youve got a herpetology club at your school wish my school had one :cry:


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

They like the rep cal beardie pellets and the zoo med pellets. Some blueys won't eat them though


----------



## popp (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey alex,good to see you once again i hope all the others in your club enjoy.I was glad that i was able to help &amp; the fact that you came up to pick it up also shows me how didicated you r to making your herp club work.If you have any problems at all you have all my contact numbers &amp; dont hesitate to call if you have any questions.Hope you have fun with new arrival keep us posted to how its going. P.s whats its name??


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 27, 2003)

It also ate some banana today. I decided to try feeding it some after i fed my giants (8 months and 50 cm). I am not sure about its name yet but i will know soon. Its friend is called tiger. We will be keeping it seperate until it get to about 20 cm long.


----------



## Nicole (Jan 27, 2003)

Good on you Popp!
What a nice thing to do! You rock!


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 28, 2003)

Also , how much should I be feeding it. It sort of slows down eating, and thats when i've stopped. is that to much food?? also i have been giving it calcium


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 28, 2003)

As our American friend popeye the patch has already said, you are indeed the man Popp. Yet another example of the fantastic community spirit here, keep it up guys and gals


----------



## popp (Jan 28, 2003)

I am sure that you guys would have done the same thing i was just in the right position at the right time that is all.Alex i seem to find that after they leave there plate they very rarily come back to eat till next feed so im guessing you r feeding him enough.Just remember to give him sun or uv as i was told that babie blueys need it to make bones strong (something to do with uv helping to absorb calcium into bones)as they grow very very quickly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 29, 2003)

How about calling it Popp? Seems like a good idea considering the circumstances.

Popp, you did good, extra bonus happy points for you.

Cheers Hawkeye :wink:


----------



## Alexahnder (Jan 29, 2003)

I went to robs house yesterday where we set up the UV light and the heating. We also found a way that you can heat 2 cages of one bulb which will be useful... Any way it has grown 1 cm. I have been giving it banana, pellets , calcium dusted roaches and crickets. Thanks again.


----------

